# Blood Ravens or Blood Angels?



## xXDeathCompanyXx (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, since i started researching about 40k and waiting to get me a starting battleforce to paint, I've been a fan of the Blood Angels. I loved their fluff and history as well as their special units and tactics, but one thing I dont exactly like is the full red power armour that is their color scheme. That might seem dumb but the color scheme is almost more important to me then the tactics themselves lol. This is probably so because I havint even got to use tactics or let them take effect.

Anyways, I've also stumbled across the Blood Ravens and read their story and fluff. I really like their color with the bleached bone pauldrons. It looks really attractive. I've also saw their tactics like being able to have up to 4 librarians in a squad (if I'm not mistaken). I like the idea of having alot of psykers in my army but I need confirmation and suggestions from the members on this forum for which army i should choose. I know Blood Angels use their own codex but if I pick Blood Ravens, I could just buy Assault on Black Reach, use the Vanilla Codex AND have 2 armies to paint.


----------



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

I really like the fluff on the Blood Angels. 

But i would go vanilla and paint up legion VII The Imperial Fists.

Get on youtube and search some games that have been posted and you can even find alot of reports on this site as well. Good stuff to be had here if you look. 

I started with Tyranids b/c of the fluff, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## xXDeathCompanyXx (Dec 17, 2011)

Love that video, hah. But um, I'm thinking of just sticking with the Blood Angels and after working on their battleforce, follow the Black Rage army list on the GW site. I love Death Company.


----------



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good luck to you !


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I started my 40K army because of the Blood Ravens in Dawn of War. I use the BA codex because that allows me to use Assault squads as a troop choice. I have always liked the assault marines for some reason. My painting is not all that great but you can look at my plog and get a good idea of kinda how they will look. Yours will probly be less shiny though.:victory:


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Well theres no reason not to use blood ravens with the ba codex. It may not be right fluff wise, but it has no effect on the actual game. Its just a colour scheme after all.

Have you seen the sucessor chapter colour schemes at all? I was boered with just red for my ba so i used the flesh tearer colour scheme. (its only black and red but its bette than just red.)


----------



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

ThoseKrazyKasrkin said:


> Well theres no reason not to use blood ravens with the ba codex. It may not be right fluff wise, but it has no effect on the actual game. Its just a colour scheme after all.
> 
> Have you seen the sucessor chapter colour schemes at all? I was boered with just red for my ba so i used the flesh tearer colour scheme. (its only black and red but its bette than just red.)


I really like the Flesh Tearer scheme. The Fad from red to black looks great. Their icon is a saw blade with a blood drop in the middle ?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Hayden86 said:


> Their icon is a saw blade with a blood drop in the middle ?


Yes, it is. GW even made shoulder pads for them should you go that route (look under the Blood Angels Bitz on the GW site).


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

AND on top of their awesome background, cool colour scheme, symbol and playstyle the have an awesome name.. C'mon Flesh Tearers? :grin:

Personally I'm more of a lementers kind of guy. Doing them and Carcharodons at the moment.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I too am a fan of the BR color scheme and their fluff as well, but if I was gonna go this route I'de just make BR and play them as BA, who cares about fluff nazis anyway, BA were my first army in 40k and will forever hold a place near and dear to me, but the red got old for me.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

With Blood Ravens you have to able to take a joke.

The fact that Commander Boreale was a Blood Raven and that their Chapter Master was a heretic doesn't really give the chapter a gleaming reputation.

Midnight


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Blood Ravens always reminds me of this old thing, the thieving bloody magpies! 




> Slowly his thoughts arose from their centuries of slumber once more. Chemical stimulants pumped in through the tubes connected to his sarcophagus and washed away the residual grogginess of stasis sleep. The sound of servos activating, lifting his armoured shell from its resting position into an upright stance, heralded the sudden explosion of light that filled his vision before clarifying into a familiar scene. Apothecaries and Tech-Marines stood before him, data-slates and tools in their hands, and one white-haired Marine ahead of all the rest in the centre of his field of view. The decorations on his armour identified him as a Brother-Captain. Something seemed a touch unusual about the whole scenario, but he couldn't quite put his power claw on it. No matter. It seemed the time had come again.
> "WHO AWAKENS BJORN?" he rumbled through the Dreadnought's speakers. "IS IT TIME FOR WAR?" he added, hopefully.
> "It is indeed time for war, mighty Bjorn," the Captain responded. "We have awakened you to do battle with our foes!"
> "FIGURES. IT'S NEVER TIME FOR - WAIT, WHAT?"
> ...


http://suptg.thisisnotatrueending.com/archive/13696742/


----------



## xXDeathCompanyXx (Dec 17, 2011)

TheSpore said:


> I too am a fan of the BR color scheme and their fluff as well, but if I was gonna go this route I'de just make BR and play them as BA, who cares about fluff nazis anyway, BA were my first army in 40k and will forever hold a place near and dear to me, but the red got old for me.



Wow! Thanks alot guys, love this forum. This is exactly what I wanted to hear lol, fluff wise I'll just say that my Blood Ravens company will be the part embracing the rumors of heralding from Blood Angels lol. I love both those chapters, but crap, should I buy assault on black reach and BA codex, space marine battleforce, or blood angels battleforce..?


----------



## Wathier (May 1, 2011)

I do the same thing as you do! Run blood angels rules with blood raven models! Be sure to follow the units in the codex and don't use that much blood angel specific units and you'll be fine! I use chapter master Gabriel Angelos with mephiston rules (because gabriel is awesomeness reincarnated so I think that works fine k

If you want som inspiration you can always have a look at my painting log:

Wathiers blood ravens


----------



## captain wood (Dec 4, 2010)

xXDeathCompanyXx said:


> Love that video, hah. But um, I'm thinking of just sticking with the Blood Angels and after working on their battleforce, follow the Black Rage army list on the GW site. I love Death Company.


welcome brother to the madness within, embrace it for it shalll not only grant you the power to annilate your enemy , but also to live slightly longer against bolt rounds and lasguns shots, welcome to the death company (chaplain wood death company of the embracers chapter 21st founding bloodangels.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Huzzah for the DC! Honestly I would invest in the BA battleforce especially if your interested in painting up some death company and assualt marines for your Blood Ravens army right away. Assualt on Black Reach is not worth it imo unless you want to paint up some orks in your spare time and play killteams with your buddies.


----------

